# moelleux - prononciation



## Khâgneux

Bon,

Voilà. J'enseigne les lettres classiques depuis vingt-sept ans, et depuis quinze en classe préparatoire.

Il y a cinq ou six ans, j'ai, *pour la première fois de ce qui commence à être - hélas! - une longue vie*, entendu la prononciation "mouéleux" dans une publicité pour le fromage. Je me suis dit que le type avait dû être élevé dans une ferme, avec la Marie et les cochons pour prononcer "mouèle épiniaire" ou lieu de moelle épinière et mouéleux au lieu de *MOI-LEUX, MWALÖ*, bref la *prononciation correcte depuis le XVIIe siècle au moins, d'après LA TOTALITE des dictionnaires, dont, bien évidemment, Le Grand Robert, Le Dictionnaire de l'Académie, Le Larousse, Le Littré*, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

D'ailleurs, même dans les brousses les plus reculées, personne n'a jamais prononcé mouéleux. Du moins, ni moi ni aucune des personnes à qui j'ai demandé n'a entendu ça avant 2000.

Je n'ai pas fait plus attention. Et puis, j'ai intercepté une deuxième publicité, que je pense être du même génie de la réclame, où l'on forçait un malheureux acteur à prononcer, une fois de plus ce "mouéleux" contre nature.


Ouh, cha lo Morie ki va-z-et' cotent'!

Et puis une troisième, et une quatrième (dernièrement pour le pain je ne sais plus quoi, ké mouéleux, lui aussi).

Et hop! qu'é que j'voi-t-y point? V'lé qu'mé zélève-t'aussi y cauz comme çois, atnin. C'est ainsi que "j'apprends" que medulla a donné, je cite, "mouéleux"!

Je fais un tour sur Internaze en cherchant "mouéleux". Je pensais tomber sur des coups de gueule et des sites comiques... Pas du tout! Je tombe sur une série de pages où des femmes au foyer échangent des recettes de cuisine "mouéleuses" et des types qui vendent des sièges "mouéleux", en croyant manifestement que c’est la bonne orthographe!

Tous ces sites sont ultérieurs à 2000, date où j'ai commencé à entendre cette prononciation à la c… pardon, folklorique.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Que faire? Sartout qu'parsonne, y s'en amouvoit point!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Khâgneux et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je constate qu'on dit ici que la prononciation en « mouéleux »  « gagne du terrain ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Amusant ! J'ai toujours dit [mw*a*lø] pensant que la prononciation [mw*ɛ*lø] était la prononciation hexagonale…


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une longue et profonde introspection me dit que, si je le prononce brièvement, je dis _mwaleux;_ mais, si je le prononce en détachant, je dis _mo-é-leux...
_Il me semble que prononcer _mo-é-leux _et non _mwaleux_ (désolé, je ne percute toujours pas sur les signes phonétiques) permet de mieux séparer la diphtongue - et donc de rajouter du moelleux au mot. Argument imparable pour vendre du fromage...


----------



## Aoyama

La prononciation devrait, sans conteste, être [mw*a*lø], mais comme on sait, les bons usages se perdent.
On retrouve le même problème avec *poêle *ou *poêlé ,* à un degré moindre (mais c'est une question de temps).
On pourrait aussi parler de De Broglie, et de bien d'autres choses.
Mais la vrai question, c'est évidemment l'adéquation de l'orthographe à la prononciation. A une époque où l'orthographe est malmenée sur tous les fronts, où textos et autres idiomes sont rois, on se battrait contre des moulins si on voulait imposer le respect de règles archaïques que moult de nos compatriotes ont oubliées.
Et puis, Roué sans glouère et l'Etat c'est moué, ça a de la classe aussi.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

C'est quoi vot' blème la?

Je n'ai pas été élevé à la ferme avec les cochons, mais juste à côté - au pays de Ronsard et Rabelais - ça fait un certain temps, et comme ils (les cochons) ne m'ont pas mangé, je peux vous affirmer que j'ai toujours entendu les deux prononciations.
Aussi bien pour mou-éleux que pour mou-éle ... poile/poêle ...

S'agirait-il d'une question de "distinction" ?

Ceci étant, je veux bien admettre qu'il y a des pubs qui agacent l'ouie et des graphies qui tachent les lunettes.


----------



## jann

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je constate qu'on dit ici que la prononciation en « mouéleux »  « gagne du terrain ».


 Le Petit Robert (édition de 2004) fait la même observation en version plus critique : 





> *moelleux* [mwalø] REM. La prononciation fautive [mwelø] est courante


----------



## ChrisPa

Bonjour
j'ai l'impression en effet d'avoir toujours entendu les deux prononciations, sans doute même plus souvent "mouéleux" que "moaleux"...
et poile/poêle également...
ça dépend peut-être des régions? des accents?


----------



## madolo

Khâgneux said:


> cette prononciation à la c…
> Qu'en pensez-vous?



je pense que l*'insulte et le mépris *ne sont pas de mise, surtout en matière de prononciation
je dis "mouèleux" depuis toujours (donc très avant 2000), sans doute parce que ma mère disait ainsi, et avant elle sa mère, et nous n'avons pas été élevées au milieu des porcs .


----------



## geostan

J'ai toujours dit [mwalø]. Et je n'ai jamais entendu l'autre prononciation. Mais je dois ajouter que ça fait bien des années que je ne suis plus dans un milieu francophone. Peut-être d'autres Canadiens auront-ils leur mot à dire.

Mais je me permets de répéter le commentaire de madolo. Ce forum n'existe pas pour offenser qui que ce soit. N'étant pas francophone de naissance, je compte sur la tolérance des autres membres qui parfois auraient pu tourner certains de mes propos en ridicule, mais qui ont bien voulu résister à la tentation.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Khâgneux said:


> [...]bref la *prononciation correcte depuis le XVIIe siècle au moins, d'après LA TOTALITE des dictionnaires, dont, bien évidemment, Le Grand Robert, Le Dictionnaire de l'Académie, Le Larousse, Le Littré*, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.[...]


_Moelleux, euse
  [m we/wa lø] adj. et n. masc. (de moelle). 
© Hachette Livre, 1998_
(Mon petit lancé de hachette sur l'ambulance...)


----------



## scriptum

Il y a deux ans je passais mes vacances dans le midi de la France, et j’y entendais souvent le mot en question (autour de moi, on parlait beaucoup du vin et du fromage): il était prononcé _mouéleux_. Je n’en croyais pas mes oreilles, puisque mon dictionnaire dit «mwa-». Or je vois maintenant que les deux prononciations sont possibles et qu’en toute vraisemblance il s’agit d’une différence régionale. Il paraît que les habitants du nord prennent «mouéleux» en horreur, tandis que les méridionaux le trouvent excusable et parfois même correct. Cette impression est-elle justifiée?


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Amusant ! J'ai toujours dit [mw*a*lø] pensant que la prononciation [mw*ɛ*lø] était la prononciation hexagonale…


 
Ça, c'est marrant. Mon père est Jurassien, donc de pas bien loin de chez vous, Maître. Et je l'ai toujours entendu dire "moile" et "moileux". 
Soit il y a en lui un Suisse qui s'ignore (et en moi par conséquent, car si j'en juge par ma prononciation de ce mot, je ne suis pas la fille du plombier...), soit les frontières de l'hexagone sont moelleuses.

À la télé (dans les pubs), les tenants du "mouèleux" sont nombreux. Ils doivent être convaincus qu'ils sont dans le vrai. Ça doit faire plus moderne que "moileux" dans leurs têtes de communicants, et du coup ils déteignent sur tout le monde. Pourtant, je ne pense pas que ma prononciation soit erronée !


----------



## Gormo

Personnellement, je dis un lit (ou un coussin) mwaleux.
Mais pour la nourriture, je dis mwéleux au chocolat, un fromage mwéleux, mais un os à mwale ; je suis sans doute une victime des publicitaires qui si'gnore...


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai, et illustre bien l'illogisme de la chose.
D'ailleurs, pour aller un peu plus loin, on entend très rarement "mouèle" (pour "moile"), même si on entend (malheureusement) mouéleux ...


----------



## xav

Si je puis mettre un peu de piquant dans tout ce moëlleux,

- j'ai toujours utilisé la prononciation fautive, sans doute parce que je n'ai jamais entendu le mot prononcé dans ma famille (c'est ainsi que les prononciations tendent à se rapprocher de l'écrit, ce qui n'est peut-être pas une si mauvaise chose...)

- pis encore, j'ai entendu un jour un ami prononcer mo-èleu (et non mwèleu) et j'ai trouvé que ça ne manquait pas de charme, de moëlleux pour tout dire, et que je devrais peut-être m'en inspirer... (contribuant ainsi, modestement, au rapprochement de l'écrit et de l'oral dont on parlait à l'instant).

Je mets donc aux voix la prononciation moèleu, qui faciliterait la vie des quelques estrangers qui se donnent la peine d'étudier notre belle langue.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de Xav.
Dans le même genre, je me suis demandée comment devait se prononcer « moellon ». Et c'est idem : les deux prononciations coéxistent.


----------



## LV4-26

Khâgneux said:


> [...]
> Je fais un tour sur Internaze en cherchant "mouéleux". Je pensais tomber sur des coups de gueule et des sites comiques... Pas du tout! Je tombe sur une série de pages où des femmes au foyer échangent des recettes de cuisine "mouéleuses" et des types qui vendent des sièges "mouéleux", en croyant manifestement que c’est la bonne orthographe! [...]


Nous parlons de l'ortographe ou de la prononciation ? Des deux, j'imagine, mais, dans votre post initial, vous semblez être passé sans prévenir de l'une à l'autre.

Concernant l'orthographe, je suis naturellement d'accord que _mouéleux_ est fautif. Après, il s'agirait de savoir si c'est la prononciation qui a engendré l'orthographe déviante. Probablement, dans la plupart des cas.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours prononcé _mouale_, mais _mouéleux._.....parce que je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose.
J'essaierai désormais de dire moualeux. (surtout depuis que je viens d'apprendre ce que certains pensent des individus de mon espèce )


----------



## Fred_C

LV4-26 said:


> Nous parlons de l'ortographe ou de la prononciation ?


 
 Bonjour!

À propos d'orthographe, (et aussi de publicités)
J'ai vu quelques publicités qui orthographient "moelleux" avec un E dans l'O. "Mœlleux", donc.

Et ça aussi, ça tache les lunettes, comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui...


----------



## Nanon

Ah oui, l'e dans l'o tire l'œil (avec ou sans lunettes) car il me semble souvenir que l'ancienne orthographe était "moëlle", non ?
Un tréma et un e dans l'o, ça aurait fait beaucoup...


----------



## LV4-26

Et puis surtout, ça se prononce /meule/, du coup. Enfin, sans le tréma. Avec, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de tomber (pas tout à fait par hasard) sur ce fil, et je suis à la fois étonnée et ravie de constater que mouèleux est commun en France.

Je prononce mwal/mwaleux, parce que je l'ai appris ainsi. Mais j'ai souvent entendu la prononciation mou*èl*eux ou même mou*é*leux que je croyais « joualisante », à la québécoise. Un peu comme les moué/toué plutôt que moi/toi.

La BDL en a fait une page.


----------



## Esquimaude

Ma prononciation (accent québécois oblige?) se trouve étrangement entre les deux... Ni franchement "wa", ni franchement "we". Et, sans m'être jamais vraiment posé la question, j'ai toujours eu la très vague impression qu'un "mwaleux" trop accentué n'était pas correct... Et pourtant! 

(Au fait, moi non plus, je n'ai pas été élevée avec les porcs : je viens d'une famille d'universitaires!)


----------



## Fred_C

LV4-26 said:


> Et puis surtout, ça se prononce /meule/, du coup. Enfin, sans le tréma. Avec, je ne sais pas.



Non, c'est une erreur courante.
En ce qui concerne la prononciation, les lettres Œ se comportent comme un E, (éventuellement muni d'un accent)
MŒLLE se serait donc prononcé MELLE.
Le mot bœuf se prononce beuf à cause du U.
les mots œsophage, Œdipe, œstrogène se prononcent ésophage, édipe, estrogène.

La seule exception est le mot "œil", qu'on ne prononce pas "eil".


----------



## Nanon

Désolée, pas d'accord avec cette "seule exception" : je dis *œdème *en prononçant [ø]. Cette prononciation alternative n'entre pas dans le Robert qui préconise [e] mais est attestée par le CNRTL... je savais bien en mon for intérieur que je n'étais pas si fautive que ça !...
Mais nous sortons de la substantifique moelle (et non *mœlle) de ce débat.


----------



## tilt

Mon grain de sel : je dis [mwalø], et [mwelø] m'a toujours un peu exaspéré, au point que je me souviens très bien avoir lu dans le courrier des lecteurs d'un magazine télé, il y a de ça plusieurs dizaines d'années, la lettre d'une téléspectatrice qui avait décidé de boycotter les produits s'annonçant comme [mwelø] dans leur publicité. 

Pourtant, le CNRTL mentionne pour _moelle_ les prononciations [-a-], [-ɑ-] et [-ε-], en attestant notamment cette dernière chez Victor Hugo et Baudelaire, excusez du peu.

(et je dis aussi _eusophage, eudipe, _ou _eudème_, tous trois également attestés par le CNRTL, mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## novami

Et si cela venait d'une règle de prononciation des e muets :

moelle --> on prononce è 
moelleux --> on prononce é

comme pour il décède et il est décédé. Si un e muet derrière la consonne on prononce la syllable qui précède en è, sinon la syllable précédante en é


----------



## Nicomon

Ce fil auquel j'ai participé en 2008 vient de refaire surface. 

Je copie ci-après un bout de la page de la BDL mise en lien au post 23. 





> À l’époque où la diphtongue _oi_ se prononçait [wE] (_ouè_), et non [wa] (_oua_), _moelle_ se prononçait [mwEl] (_moèl_). C’est sans doute par analogie avec l’évolution phonétique de cette diphtongue que l’on dit aujourd’hui [mwal] (_moil_) plutôt que [mwEl] (_moèl_). L'influence de l'orthographe sur la prononciation a probablement ralenti cette évolution et fait subsister la prononciation [mwEl] (_moèl_).


 Mais il n'est pas question de la prononciation en « _é_ » dans l'article. 
On y dit que les dérivés _moelleux, moelleusement et moellon _se prononcent de la même façon que _moelle_...[mwal] (_moil_).

Je trouve intéressant d'ajouter ceci (extrait de la même page de la BDL) : 





> L’adjectif _moelleux_, qui signifiait anciennement « qui contient de la moelle », a progressivement pris le sens moderne de « qui est doux au toucher ou au goût ». Aujourd’hui, l’adjectif correspondant au mot _moelle_ est _médullaire_.


----------



## novami

Nicomon said:


> Mais il n'est pas question de la prononciation en « _é_ » dans l'article.
> On y dit que les dérivés _moelleux, moelleusement et moellon _se prononcent de la même façon que _moelle_...[mwal] (_moil_).



Je crois que c'est un usage inconscient, on apprend cette règle du "e muet" en fin de mot pour faire la différence entre les accents è et é .... On l'applique oralement sans réfléchir.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ce fil est intéressant. Ma grand-mère, qui a été élevée avec les cochons, a toujours prononcé moi-leux ; d'ailleurs elle a toujours aussi prononcé couenne coine. Différences régionales ?


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Lacuzon (et les autres),

Bonne question. Je ne sais pas si ces différences de prononciation sont régionales, sociales ou générationnelles. On échafaude de grandes théories pour dire que la prononciation correcte est _« moileux »_, or l'histoire de la langue montre que cette prononciation a évolué. Cette prononciation est la mienne ; c'est aussi celle de mes parents. Mon père est né avec une cuillère en argent dans la bouche (il paraît que ça aide à prononcer ) et ma mère avec une orange pour Noël. Je dis _moelle, moelleux, moellon_ avec un [a], et toute autre prononciation ne visant qu'un mot reviendrait pour moi à briser la série, ce qui serait assez illogique. 

Comme la question est récurrente, le forum de France 2 s'est penché dessus en septembre 2014 pour rappeler une oratrice à l'ordre. Les participants disent que_ « mouèleux »_ représente un appauvrissement du langage : on prononce ce mot peu fréquent comme on le lit, indépendamment du fait de prononcer automatiquement un [a] dans _« moelle épinière »_. De l'accusation d'illettrisme aux propos sur l'ignorance des jeunes, le pas est vite franchi (voir la discussion) ; et on pourrait penser aussi au mépris social...


----------



## Lemon Pirat

Heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul que la prononciation "mouéleux" agace. Je n'ai jamais entendu personne parler de "mouélle osseuse"... pourquoi alors dire "mouélleux" ? Je suis intimement convaincu que cette prononciation est diffusée par la publicité télévisée, ce qui expliquerait une corrélation assez faible avec le niveau de vie, d'éducation ou quelque facteur géographique.


----------

